# Risque and Bad Ass Photoshoot. Semi-NSFW.  PIC INTENSIVE



## Markw (Jul 15, 2011)

I know no NSFW photos are allowed on here anymore, but I really don't know if any of these would be considered that.  I doubt it.  So, I'll post them.  These are from a shoot I did a few weeks ago.  Please comment on which you like/dislike and why.  I love to hear what everyone has to say. :mrgreen:

First off: *Risque*
1-1






1-2





2 
Check the shadow-play 





3





4





5





6





7





8





9-1





9-2





10





11





Now for the *Badass* portion.

12





13





14





15





16





17





And this one was just a fun ending. 





Again, please comment.  I love to hear what you have to say. 
Mark


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

The first four close-up portraits are some of the best work I've seen posted here in more than a month. Period.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 15, 2011)

[checks to see how long since last portrait posted...ahh, ok]

Indeed well done. I like the last one too, fun!


----------



## Markw (Jul 15, 2011)

Gosh, thanks alot Derrel!  I really appreciate that.

Thanks to you, too Trever.

Mark


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> The first four close-up portraits are some of the best work I've seen posted here in more than a month. Period.



Great Derrel.

To bad you didnt post anything for the last couple of years.. our chances of getting the tittle would have been 0%.


----------



## Markw (Jul 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The first four close-up portraits are some of the best work I've seen posted here in more than a month. Period.
> ...





Mark


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 15, 2011)

Holy 20 pics Batman!  

It's hard to critique when there's so many images.  Overall, they are pretty damn good.  The lighting in a couple could be stronger, as my eyes were searching for more.  Nice work!


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

Markw said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



haha Mark, your shots are really nice. my fav is #4!  i just wish her hair wasnt blending with the background.


----------



## Markw (Jul 15, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> Holy 20 pics Batman!
> I know!  Sorry!  But I have such trouble choosing in times like this.  I ended up with 74 of what I would call keepers, so 20 is scaled down a bit. :mrgreen:  I would have gotten a flame war if I put it up in different threads as PtI, PtII, etc, though.
> It's hard to critique when there's so many images. Overall, they are pretty damn good. The lighting in a couple could be stronger, as my eyes were searching for more. Nice work!  Thank you, and I agree with the lighting.  They look fine in picture viewer on my computer, but very dark on here and facebook.  I'm not too sure why, but something I will look into fixing!





ghache said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



Haha, thank you.  And I agree.  I was disappointed about the hair & background as well! 

Mark


----------



## kundalini (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> The first four close-up portraits are some of the best work I've seen posted here in more than a month. Period.


Sorry, but I'm calling BS.  No offence Mark, cause you've "liked" Derrel's comment, the left eye in #2 (3rd photo) looks weird, but the right eye is horrible IMO with only the white showing.  It looks scary.  She would've been better off if she had "followed her nose".  Even better would've been a straight profile shot, methinks.  In general, your lighting is very good on your models, although another light for some separation would be preferred for my taste.

I'm diggin'#3.

<<  goes to look at the rest >>


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The first four close-up portraits are some of the best work I've seen posted here in more than a month. Period.
> ...



Sorry, Gayhomme, but apparently you've missed the photos that I have posted the last few years. You've apparently only begun stalking me within the last few weeks,and have missed my pics posted here...you've probably been too busy looking for a new boyfriend since your last one left you for that other guy...but nice try. Good luck on finding a new lover; there is hope for you!!! Keep the faith,and you'll get lucky someday.We want to see you happy!!


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...




Dont worry i did my homework. you suck.


----------



## Markw (Jul 15, 2011)

O.o


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Markw (Jul 16, 2011)

Well said.  Thank you.

Mark


----------



## Cyclographist (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice shooting! The studio shots are incredible! I really like the first shot with the blue accent light. The only other critique I have is the pictures where they are on the swinging bench. The right side of the bench is much darker then the left side and you have the model with the dark clothing on that side so it seems a little out of balance. Excellent work though!


----------



## Markw (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you kindly. 

Mark


----------

